# "Miss Print" MBGFC Memorial Day... Big Tunas, Dolphin, ******, and 62K



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

*"Miss Print" MBGFC Memorial Day... Big Tunas, Dolphin, ******, and 62K ***Video Added*

I fished with some good friends for the MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament on 32 Carolina Classic named the “Miss Print”. We got off to a bumpy start when the guy running the fork lift bent our port outrigger into a Z pattern. Thanks to same day engineering by Willie the boat owner and Jimmy Beason the dock master at Orange Beach Marina we were able to pull the old rigger off and slide in a rigger from a center console that was later names the lucky rigger. We enjoyed a great meal and cocktails at the club house as well as the comradery of our fellow anglers, which is probably one of my favorite parts of tournament season. We departed from Orange Beach Marina around 9:30 and 8knoted to the Double Nipple. The thought process being most of the big boys would fish long or would be live baiting oil rigs, so our game plan was to try our luck pulling plastic and covering ground. We get the lines in shortly after sun up and make the customary adjustments to the baits until they are running to everyone’s satisfaction. Around 8:00 am we run into Pelagic Pirate on the Get Shorty. They had fished the drill ship that evening and were able to get a decent tuna. We continue to look for the line when Willie begins turning hard on a pair of tunas they see jumping. The cock pit crew pops into action and we quickly drop the center rigger and the left long back, as we get to the area they were seen, the center rigger comes crashing down with a load snap of the clip!!!! I quickly jump on the rod as line is peeling off the reel at warp speed. Then the left long goes down!!!!! Steadman hops on that fish as the rest of the crew clears the lines. We both get harnessed in and with some fancy boat driving by Willie we are able to make quick work of the tunas. T Gross did a great job on the leader and Bennett followed up with some solid head shot on the gaff. Needless to say we were pretty pumped. We found the push we were looking for around 11:00 and worked it for the rest of the day. Where we lost a white and caught a small dolphin. That night we set out the sword baits and grilled our dolphin while enjoying some adult beverages while watching the meteor shower. 
The next day we get back on the line and catch a white around mid-morning off the lucky rigger. Then later in the day we get our second knock down off the lucky rigger, were we are able make quick work of a nice dolphin. Shortly thereafter we point her north, and are feeling good about what we have in the boat. Considering the lack of reports on the radio. We clear the rocks with plenty of time to spare and as we are passing Robinson Island both engines die, we are out of fuel. Lucky of us there was a Cabo to our starboard that was nice enough to toss us a rope and tow us into Terry Cove. Were Jimmy Beason preceded to tow us into the fuel dock at Orange Beach Marina. Long story short we refuel and weigh in our fish. Our tunas went 118 and 135 respectively and the dolphin came in at 26 pounds. Nothing we had held the leader board. But between those three fish and the white we managed to win 62K, Top Small Boat and Top Angler. Big shout out to Jimmy Beason, Salt and Lee on the “Privateer” for giving us some much needed ice, and the guys on the "Feel n' Good" that towed us to safety. As always the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club put on a first class event and it was good to see everyone after a long winter. Hopefully the fishing will pick up.

For those that don’t know I’ve partnered with the Flora-Bama to host the 1st Annual Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo June 12, 13, 14, 15. With fishing day being the 13th & 14th. We are giving out over a $130,000.00 in prizes. This link will take you to that thread http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/flora-bama-fishing-rodeo-over-130k-prizes-363810/ .
Or you can get more information on our web site http://www.florabamafishingrodeo.com/ and like us on Face Book at https://www.facebook.com/florabamafishingrodeo . I hope to see a lot of you guys out there hit me up if you have any questions enjoy the pics.

Tight Lines, Angelo


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

More pics...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice work! 

MMMMM Tuna Steaks!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Get some of that! Way to produce when it counts.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report, way to put a hurtin on em


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Job !


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Angelo great job to you and crew


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man that's an awesome report!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Fish Eye you have some kind of nerve to post those yummy looking pics of the tuna dishes and not include the recipes! Post those up too. Looks like you guys had a heck of a fishing trip and you put exceptional fish in the box. Great post and pics.

PS don't forget to come back with the recipes!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Yellowfin Tuna & Avocado Tostados:

Tartare: 
2 cups diced tuna 
2 tbsp seasame oil
1 tbsp olive oil
1 jalapeño minced
1 tbsp seasame seeds
1 tbsp sriracha sauce
1 tbsp soy sauce
3 tbsp chopped cilantro
3 tbsp finely sliced green onion
1 avocado diced
Salt and pepper

Avocado Spread:
2 avocados 
3 tbsp lime juice
1 clove garlic
Salt and pepper 

Tortillas: 
Fry flour tortillas in canola oil


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Fish Tacos:

Avocado Relish:
1/2 cup diced tomatoes
1/4 cup diced jalapeño
1 tbsp cilantro 
1/4 cup diced onion
1/2 diced avocado
Fresh lime
Salt and pepper

Crime Sauce:
1/4 cup thinly sliced green onion
1/4 chopped cilantro 
3 tbsp mayo 
3 tbsp sour cream
1 tbsp line zest
1 1/2 tsp lime juice
1/4 tsp salt
1 clove garlic

Season fish and pan fry or how ever you feel like cooking it

I like corn tortillas for this dish 

Top with shredded cabbage and pepper jack cheese


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

There it is! Thanks a lot appreciate the recipe post.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my mouth watering there!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great video that was put together for us by Alec at the Hull Nine http://www.thehullnine.com/ .

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d47mu44lvq...mp4?n=69946039


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding guys! Goes to show you that you don't need a 3+ million dollar sportfish to dominate! (just a $300k sport fish!)

Awesome job!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Hanapa'a on those nice Ahi's!!!! Congrats to you and the rest of the team, great job!!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats and thanks for the report.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Congratulation's on the money trip..! Those Everol reels did the job..


----------

